# PC in Kühlbox und WaKü



## K!k3i (3. August 2008)

*PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

So, es wurde schon oft Diskutiert, jedoch werde ich es mal in die Tat umsetzen, wenn auch eine andere Variante!

Erstmal zu meiner Idee, man nimmt eine normale Autokühlbox für 30€ mit 230V Anschluss. Des weiteren braucht man Plastik 70 für die Kompententen, welche in die Kühlbox kommen. Um auf nummer sicher zu gehen, kommt in die Kühlbox ein paar Taschentücher bzw. zusammengenküllte Küchenrollenstückchen - klingt doof, saugen aber in der Praxis in soner Box ziemlich gut Feuchtigkeit auf. Nun brauchen man noch Trockengranulat welches ebenfalls in die Kühlbox kommt. Damit die Kühlbox mit der Abwärme nicht überfordert ist, wird das System, also CPU Wassergekühlt. Die Graka vorerst nicht. Der Radiator steht außerhalb, genauso wie die Festplatten und das Netzteil. - Bzw. in/aus der Kühlbox wird ein Teil rausgesägt ( so geschrieben?!°) und dort werden die Komponenten untergebracht, welche nicht gekühlt werden sollen, also NT, Festplatte, Laufwerke usw. Später, also wenn wieder Geld da ist, kommt nach dem Radiator noch ein Durchlaufkühler, aber wirklich erst "später"...

So, das ist mal meine Idee die ich bald mit Bildern in die Tat umsetzen werde. Was ich mir davon erhoffe? Bessere Übertaktbarkeit und performance, weil es schön kühl bleiben wird in dem Gehäuse, da die meiste wärme (dann auch mit Graka-WaKühler) nach außen Transportiert wird. Eventuell richte ich die kühle Luft auf bestimmte Komponenten mit kleinen Schläuchen, wie z.B. Arbeitspeicher usw


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

Also ich würde es genau anders machen, ich würde den radiator in die kühlbox legen, so haste nicht das problem mit der dauernden feuchtigkeit.

Dann könntest du halt noch ein bischen eis in die kühlbox werfen, also den radiator damit überdecken.

Anschließend die schläuche gut isoloieren, damit auch nichts passiert.

Ja das ist dann erstmal mein vorschlag.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## K!k3i (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt! Mal schauen, ich mache wahrscheinlich erstmal Variante Nummer 2 also Radiator in Kühlbox. Eventuell mache ich das noch ein bisschen anders, indem ich die kühle Luft von dem Kühler der Kühlbox mit einem isolierten "Schlauch" in eine "Kammer" leite wo feuchtigkeit entzogen wird und dann die "trockene" kühle luft direkt auf die Lüfter des Radiators lenke. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mehr bringt als wenn ich einen großen passiven so in eine Kühlbox lege. Weil so, wird dann eben die warme luft nicht in der Kühlbox gespeichert sondern kommt an einer öffnung wieder raus.

Danke  für den Gedankenssprung 

Sorry, meine Rechtschreibung is ja mal ... <- halt ferien


----------



## Dr.House (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

So ne Kühlbox hat gar nicht soviel Leistung. Da wird mit Peltier-Elementen gekühlt. Es wird nicht viel bringen.


----------



## K!k3i (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

Das ist mir klar!  Probieren geht über studieren 

Mal sehen, bin grade am planen. Ich leite das Wasser erst durch einen 240 Radiator, danach durch einen 120 mit kühler Luft.

Allerdings, mir fällt gerade ein/auf, dass diese Kühlboxen Kühler ja Alu Lammelen als Kühler haben und die Luft darüber geleitet wird. Muss ich mal schaun, eventuell kann man sich daraus einen Radiator bauen


----------



## K!k3i (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

Hm, hab nochmal bissel rumgeschaut und gerechnet usw. letztendlich kommt man preislich ned soviel besser wech, also strom usw eingerechnet, als wenn man sich glei ne kompressorkühlung holt :S nja, mal schön rumgesponnen, mal sehen wie ich stattdessen meine zeit rumbekomme...  

Was auch ganz interessant wäre nen rechner mit wakü in öl^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. August 2008)

*AW: PC in Kühlbox und WaKü*

Haste mal icq oder msn oder so, ich erzähl dir dann mal was dazu


----------

